# What do you guys think? (Blinds)



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

I am in need of some info from some of you that have used different types of laydown blinds. I have a grandfather and an uncle who are older and have hunted with me using power hunter blinds and can not hunt much with them and some other laydown blind I don't know the name of. They have a hard time turning around and moving in the blinds to see the geese and to also make some of the shots when the geese come in from behind or at difficult angles. It's like they need a swivel seat in their laydown blind. Is there a laydown blind with a seat like this or is there a better laydown that would be better for older guys that hae a harder time in this situation?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

FA SUB
i have never had any problems with mine or my dads


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

honker said:


> FA SUB
> i have never had any problems with mine or my dads


Yep, got to agree. SUBs are awesome blinds.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Another vote for the S.U.B. Very low profile, comfortable, easy to setup and folds down to nothing for easy storage.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*No Doubt - Final Approach SUB *

My bro and I bought these and love them. There roomy and comfortable. And built tough. Pay the extra money and get the CAMO.

This is really important. It's like 40 bucks more.....what's the difference after at least even 4 years of use.....it's nothing. We've seen our friends with the EXACT same blinds in Field Khaki and they are a lot harder to conceal. Also mud it up.

The SUB also is compacter which is nice. But when it's open.....my friend who is *6'2, and 225 lbs. had no problem laying in it. *Make sure that you set up the blind completely though......lol....we didn't set up the leg stands near the head and it made it hard to get in the blinds with boots on.

My friend bought 2 of the Avery Finisher's . One is new and the other is older. They are really BUILT differently......the new ones are built like CRAP. The old ones were much better. The old ones are nice blinds too.....but I wouldn't buy a new one.

A guy on this sight said he recently bought a Final Approach S.U.B. in Field Khaki, and had it shipped to his door for $149 total. That's hard to beat.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

S.U.B. all the way. I did have a problem with a bracket bending, but FA replaced the part for free, no questions asked.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, the blind with the best aggregate of features is the Gooseview X-Terminator. It also is one of, if not the most reasonably priced full frame blind available...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I've used Finishers for the last 3 years. Picked up a brand new MOSG at home of economy last fall for $219.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Click9 said:


> S.U.B. all the way. I did have a problem with a bracket bending, but FA replaced the part for free, no questions asked.


FAs customer service ROCKS, IMO the best in the industry.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=24830 <<< look at this link


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll check it out. Has anyone ever seen or heard of a laydown blind that swivels. A friend of mine said there was one he saw one time but can't remember where?


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

There are pivoting bases for the Goose Chairs.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm gonna be the rebel and say FINISHERS. I have used them for 3 yrs and i'm going to hold down the fort for avery. Word.


----------

